# BBQ Contest



## bluegillman (Jan 2, 2008)

Our community (Sturgis, MI) has an event in the summer called "Ribs on the Runway".  It has just been different people cooking ribs and selling them.  I belong to the Chamber of Commerce and have approaced them about doing a Smoking/BBQ contest.  We are located centrally to four states.  I am thinking more of an amatuer contest.  I know of no other contest any where near here.  If there is any interest or info. you could could give me it would be appreciated.  It is just an idea right now. I don't even know if it is a good idea.  If I see some good possibilities, I will continue to pursue it.
                                     Ron


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me know some more info Ron when ya get it, i could get ya a group of cookers down there depending on the date!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, check out the KCBS website for some general info.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 2, 2008)

P.S.S.  Mod's, move to comp.s please..


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 2, 2008)

well i guess i could cook as well..lol

let us know whats going on


----------



## cheech (Jan 2, 2008)

Just let me know when. I will be in Sturgis Friday. I will wave as I drive by.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 2, 2008)

07/11/08
*4th Annual UP Hog Wild* Kingsford, MI
_STATE CHAMPIONSHIP_ *Contact:* John Bertoldi, PO Box 323, Iron Mountain, MI 49801.
Phone: 906-774-1707. Fax: 906-774-0217. [email protected]
*KCBS Reps:* NEWSTROM DALE, PEYTON VICKI _Results not in._ 

If you check the following site they post all the KCBS comps:
http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 3, 2008)

this contest looks pretty cool but is limited to *25 Teams*

also if you use Royal Oak charcoal, you dont have to bring your own, they will supply what you need, you just have to tell them in advance how much you want


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 3, 2008)

That's about as far from Sturgis you can get....there's also comp's in Grand Rapid's and Mear's Mi, which is close to you...
Was also thinking, if your serious, send me a P.M. with your E-mail and i will get you hooked up with the Great Lakes BBQ Assoc. 
That's the kind of thing's were trying to do is to promote BBQ in the Great Lakes area!!


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

Sturgis is a bit closer dan da UP, eh!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll do the drive "In My Rusty Chevrolet"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  About 8-9 hrs from here......


----------



## teacup13 (Feb 25, 2008)

any updates on this bluegillman?

i know ice fishing is going strong but Q is still important..lol


----------



## desertlites (Feb 25, 2008)

here in tucson I say BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## capt dan (Mar 24, 2008)

bringing this back to the top. Any additional info bluegill. I think there is a fair number of michigan /indiana members who may be interested!


----------



## lc in va (Mar 24, 2008)

good luck on trying to get a comp going. by the way when is bbqing not a good idea.


----------



## bluegillman (Mar 24, 2008)

To everyone who has responded:  I am still trying to get the Chamber of Commerce on board.  My son and I purchased Welch's Steak @ ribs in Sturgis, so we are super busy.  We are increasing the smoking menu and have a growing reputation for our apple smoked herb crusted prime rib.  We are phasing in barbeque plates annd ha ve a large Southern Pride smoker on the way.  I will keep everyone posted if anything develops with the contest.

                                    Ron


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 26, 2008)

It all sounds like fun. Great that you can be doing something you love.


----------

